# whats the fastest 4cly TT 1/4 mile time.



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

:beer:whats the fastest 1/4 mile 4cly mk1 audi tt? any pictures? video? specs? i just wanna drool opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There is a thread in the 1.8t section with 1/4 mile times and they are marked TT I believe


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

8.96 sec..... then when I woke up my wife made me a nice omelet and breakfast potatoes!!:laugh::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If you want to see a really fast TT look on youtube for the vr6 twin turbo from across the pond


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

eh I'm feeling nice


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

Not really fast IMO...but mine did 12 flat with bad valve seals.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

VR6 T said:


> Not really fast IMO...but mine did 12 flat with bad valve seals.


thats pretty good for the tt what do you have done to it :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

I bought it all done already...it was a built bottom end with a 6262 turbo. dynoed 508awhp with 37 pounds of boost.

With the motor having bad valve seals I believe it was making more like 400awhp...My only guess with that is because my wife's S4 ran 12.01 and she is a touch under 400awhp.

I broke the shift fork in it, then lost interest in it and sold all the performance parts.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

What is sad about a 500hp TT running a 12 is they ran 14.1 stock and to drop those two seconds cost around or more than 10k.

Not criticizing you, I did the exact same thing, but 10k in a Mustang or Honda and we would probably be running 10s.

I too snapped my 3/4 shift fork. It wasn't fun.

Drool factor (youtube: GoTTzilla)


----------



## VR6 T (Mar 11, 2009)

My r32 was better...gotta love the vr6...was stock motor with a headspacer and ran a 11.3.

The biggest problem with the 1.8t(at least mine) was that it was dropping out of boost in between shifts...after every gear change it would take a second to spool back up.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*dd*

12.4 @ 119 mph w horrid 2.0 60 ft. ( not used to awd 4 cyl) this was @ 27 psi on 103 in 2009
soooo with a good 60 ft and 30 psi on race gas looking at mid high 11's east with that mph

Making 375 awhp 317 awtq on 93 @ 25 psi..... 116 and 30+ psi ?????

total cost 6500.00 for everything installed

I also own a Camaro currently running 9.20's @ 131 mph with a weaind 177 blown s/b 355
I enjoy the TT MUCH more  and was money well spent.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

damm it numbers like this that keeps me from going big with my TT, i love it and would do it if i had the extra cash and time around but looking pretty is proly all im doing to it. nice TTs up there!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol.. just hen i thought of going big turbo... nvm.. 

gonna buy a s2000 and go bt!


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

:laugh: You let me know after you buy a turbo for that Honda to get it running 400+ whp how many thousands you spent..Unless you have unrealistic goals of a 250 shot of Nitrous after watching to much Fast n Furious. Im not sure who sadly misinformed people that getting a Honda, Mustang, Camaro, or Audi for that matter to run 119-120+ mph trap speeds and 400+ whp was cheap. btw MPH determines how fast of a street car you have not E/t.  

Look at my 1/4 mile trap speed on pump gas 119 mph. Compare that to say a 2nd Gen 1999-2005 996 911 porsche running 120 mph in the 1/4.. I doubt anyone would say that is a slow car. Would you? 

Without blower I ran 10.90's all day long..was that fast? My trap speed was 116...slower than my TT  I also was cutting 1.55 60 fts...not that i would encourage street racing but...not a very fast car on the street IMO just amazing out of the hole.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

giacTT said:


> :laugh: You let me know after you buy a turbo for that Honda to get it running 400+ whp how many thousands you spent..Unless you have unrealistic goals of a 250 shot of Nitrous after watching to much Fast n Furious. Im not sure who sadly misinformed people that getting a Honda, Mustang, Camaro, or Audi for that matter to run 119-120+ mph trap speeds and 400+ whp was cheap. btw MPH determines how fast of a street car you have not E/t.
> 
> Look at my 1/4 mile trap speed on pump gas 119 mph. Compare that to say a 2nd Gen 1999-2005 996 911 porsche running 120 mph in the 1/4.. I doubt anyone would say that is a slow car. Would you?
> 
> Without blower I ran 10.90's all day long..was that fast? My trap speed was 116...slower than my TT  I also was cutting 1.55 60 fts...not that i would encourage street racing but...not a very fast car on the street IMO just amazing out of the hole.


i agree with most of the stuff you said.. 
i ran a 14.5 at 96mph, and my friend ran a 13.4 at 98mph... 
so yeah.. we basically trapped the same.. but he still WINS! 

very similar to my other friend with his vette, ran a 9.98 at 134mph.. and the dude with the bt vr6t fwd slicked gutted out jetta mk3 ran a 10.8 at 144mph... 

turbo cars will almost always trap a lot higher than n/a or blowers.. but they leave like **** resulting a poor quarter mile time.. 

on another note, with 6 grand i can buy a civic and get it to break into the 10s.. so i disagree on that.. just saying.. 

a video i made on my friends vette.. 
http://vimeo.com/32953904


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

While this may be true...most of the reason would Be the light weight compared to power of the Honda. And well...... You'd still be driving a Honda. Audi being considered a luxury sports car, things are always going to cost more. Luckily being a vw popular engine platform it's a little less expensive.
Buy a turbo kit for Porsche or Lamborghini and your looking at 20k easy.


----------



## seth_3515 (Dec 26, 2008)

what exhaust design is this?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I need to Dyno mine but I'm running 27 PSI on BW S256 and fueling is 112 Octane. I'm over the 400 WHP mark right now and its awesome :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

TT's are much better road race cars


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TT's don't drag race. PFFFHHH. :screwy: 






:laugh:


----------

